

Firebug 1.3.0 Final Released - JGM564
http://antennasoft.net/robcee/2009/01/07/firebug-130-final-released/

======
bprater
Don't forget to nab the UJS plug-in for it:

[http://remi.org/2009/01/06/using-firebug-to-debug-
unobtrusiv...](http://remi.org/2009/01/06/using-firebug-to-debug-unobtrusive-
javascript.html)

Now you don't have to guess what events were bound to which elements!

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
That's fantastic. Are there any other great tools I should be aware of?

~~~
davecardwell
Have you come across Yahoo!’s YSlow plug-in for Firebug? It scores your page
against their “Best Practices for Speeding Up Your Web Site”, and is handy for
looking at the page’s external resources and relevant HTTP headers.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

~~~
davecardwell
If you have used YSlow before you might be interested in the upcoming YSlow
2.0. I just came across a slideshow while looking for URLs for my comment
above. The extensibility looks quite interesting.

<http://www.slideshare.net/stoyan/yslow-20-presentation/>

------
smakz
Some other tools I use day to day when working on websites:

Measure it - adds a ruler to FF for pixel pushing:
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/539>

Web Developer Toolbar - adds a whole bunch of inspector type stuff
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60>

Color Picker - Lets you get the color of a pixel by clicking on it
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/271>

IE also has similar tools:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Script_Debugger>
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/details.aspx?familyid=E59...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloadS/details.aspx?familyid=E59C3964-672D-4511-BB3E-2D5E1DB91038&displaylang=en)

------
jpcx01
Arggg.. no Firefox 3.1 support

Firefox plugin API really needs an overhaul. It shouldn't be assumed that
everything breaks on every point release. Firefox needs to come up with an API
going forward and stay backwards compatible till the next full version number.

I think Chrome is going to lead the way here. Their plugin strategy seems to
be based off fixing the mis-steps of firefox.

~~~
thorax
I just use extensions.checkCompatibility=False in about:config and most
extensions work just fine.

Also, they've changed addons.mozilla.org where most addon authors just have to
flip a dropdown box to move support to a new version-- no new upload required.
Many authors don't know that, so they wait until the full release to change
their support.

FF 3.1 should break very few extensions. Almost none of mine died, though
Firebug is particularly sensitive. But I used Firebug 1.3.0 betas just fine
for a while on FF 3.1. (My new laptop isn't using FF3.1 at this moment,
though.)

